# Camera Sales May Be Stabilizing After a Few Years of Freefall



## dolina (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks like Nikon isnt closing shop any time soon.

http://petapixel.com/2015/11/14/camera-sales-may-be-stabilizing-after-a-few-years-of-freefall/#more-191056


----------



## turbo1168 (Nov 15, 2015)

Looking at the charts it appears that DSLR sales are actually quite steady. It's the point and shoot sales that have had the freefall and they had sold in massive quantity until cellphone cameras caught up in the quality department to them. Comparatively, DSLRs are a niche market.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2015)

About three Years ago, Canon started dropping low end P&S models, and announced that they would concentrate on high end compact digital cameras. We have now seen new higher end models released as promised. Sales of $700 cameras are not competiting with smart phones like the $200 cameras were. 

This is leveling out compact sales at least in terms of $$ or Yen. Numbers are dropping, but the $$ value is not.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 16, 2015)

The long-term average from SLRs to DSLRs is still higher than the peak SLR period.


----------

